# Vista Laptop: Local access only LAN connection



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I hope somebody will be able to shed some light on my situation, I've found countless google results of people experiencing the same problems as me but so far no suggestions have been able to solve my problem.

3 weeks ago I bought my second Vista laptop (my first had Vista for a week before I downgraded to XP), I had experienced no problems with neither my wireless nor my wired connection. During the week in my accommodation at university I use a wired connection and wireless when I return home at the weekends. 

However, this week when I returned to university I found that my laptop would connect to the network but only with "Local only" access. I tried all the usual quick-fixes, disabling and renabling the connection, rebooting etc. but nothing worked each time it would connect only to the local network. 

I figured it was a problem with the network so I grabbed my girlfriend's laptop to check and was surprised to see that her XP laptop did indeed connect to the internet. This was 24 hours ago and I have tried pretty much everything I could think of as well as the suggestions from other forums. 

So far:
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the Ethernet driver.

Attempted to delete all the preferred networks and start fresh, I say attempted because following my next reboot they were all restored.

Even gone as far as to preform a system restore thinking that maybe an update over the weekend had caused the problem

From the sounds of it this problem is pretty common amongst Vista users who have also tested their connections with an XP machine. Unfortunately I do not have a Linux distro to test if it 100% the OS' fault.

Hopefully someone has encountered this problem and has been able to deal with it. Thanks for any suggestions you find useful.

Omegamigo


----------



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know much about Vista networking, but is there a security setting anywhere? Also turn off any software firewalls (including Windows).

Go to start, run, type in "cmd" and press enter, then in the balck screen type in "ipconfig/release", then "ipconfig/renew".

Also try a wired connection when you're at home to rule out the ethernet adapter.


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Lucky5tar.

Unofrtunately I'm still having the same problem.

When I was releasing and renewing the connections I noticed that instead of having just two adapters, the wired and the wireless, that I had several other adapters called "Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*" numbered 6,7 and 11, is it possible that this might be in some way related to the problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:

*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:*

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.

The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.

After rebooting, please post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi JohnWill, I did everything you asked here is the output from my command prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\*>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [10.1.5.17] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MARK-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
MARK-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\*>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-A4-79-29
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.5.17(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 December 2008 13:46:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 December 2008 13:46:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.5.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.94.190.194
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EA-A3-85-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C6AF5200-6E5D-4DAD-8361-CE415F1DB
5AD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{85351C50-F594-4D6A-8BB9-DCE5C5FD2
B4C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks normal. Can you ping other computers by name or IP address?

BTW, it doesn't look like IPv6 is disabled on that machine.


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried pinging the computer I'm typing this on by IP address but had 100% loss. I'm not sure how to ping by name however.

I checked to see if IPv6 had turned itself back on but it is still disabled on both adapters.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling all of that stuff, here's a post on the method: http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?t=2102


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I have completely disabled all the IPv6 adapters, when I did an ipconfig /all the only 2 adapters were my Ethernet and wireless. Unfortunately I'm still having my original problem.


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you know of any method of completely resetting your network settings? Although I didn't change any settings and have already preformed a system restore to before my latest update, I find it strange that when I deleted my preferred networks that they restored themselves.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Omegamigo (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your help JohnWill, but it turns out that the problem is in fact with the network. I was talking to a friend today who owns a macbook with OS-X and he too was having the same problem.

We dropped into reception to see what the root of the problem was and they told us that the ISP had upgraded the line, somehow this caused a difficulty for both of our operating systems but not XP as I am currently writing this on an XP laptop.

Sorry if you feel I have wasted your time but I truely believed the network was fine as this laptop still works.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, that's why we're here.


----------

